# AT Quitters needing some incentive



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey Acherytalk manufactures and sponsors

I was wondering if any of you could offer a bunch of us smokers and chewers some incentive to quit this bad habit

I challenged the bow hunters to quit on Oct. 1st and I wasn't perpaired for the over whelming response I got.

now the deal is to quit for the hunting season and beyond, but the hunting season is our first goal.

do any one have any little things you can throw in to get more QUITTERS?

Here's who all signed up so far in 3 days

000 Hood
00 Hoyt Thompson
1 KOZMAN4907
2 shadowcat05
3 John 6
4 semobow, Being a quitter counts in this
5 Lonestar63
6 xibowhunter
7 Sandilands
8 cleankill
9 UCNYbowhunter
10 Kelly Johnson
11 mako shark
12 rdhunter
13 buckfever1969
14 ILLbucknut
15 JerseyGTI337
16 Drawenback
17 pierce652
18 Avalon
19 crutchracing
20 hockeymack17
21 r.connies
22 FoamHunter1974
23 JerseyGTI337
24 swampybuck
25 inmyelement 
26 dc1003 

Maybe just a decal to help remind us each time we get in our trucks and head out. A cap that we can wear out hunting reminding us to be a QUITTER and why we are wearing the cap.

I really can't believe how many people took me up! and My wife is gunna make sure I hold true and follow through with quitting. 

here's the link to all quitters:wink:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=757747
__________________

hood


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

That is a great idea Hood! everyone like a reward for their hard work or sacrifices. Maybe we can get some "sponsers" for the contest.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> That is a great idea Hood! everyone like a reward for their hard work or sacrifices. Maybe we can get some "sponsers" for the contest.


Yeah, But it seems people are always looking for free things for nothing

I don't think this is nothing, after 31 years of smoking, this is gunna be one of the hardest things I have done in my life.

and I'm doing it more for my hunting then my life so why not have a little Hunting relative incentive to help remind us why we are wanting to quit.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

yeah I have quit before Iw as hard but do-able.

A few kick outs would be nice for those that achieve though. I am quitting with or with out a prize.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i have to say i disagree with asking for or someone providing incentive to quit. it's not like the knowledge of how bad it is for ya is new. you made a conscious decision to try it and a conscious decision to continue. yeah, it's an addiction, but why does someone or something have to 'give' you incentive to stop doing something that is bad for ya? wouldnt 'dead' be an incentive enuff?

i'm not unsympathetic to anyone quitting snuff. i did copenhagen for 15yrs. it was a bear to quit. wasnt easy and had plenty of reason to fall off the wagon, but i didnt. failing/failed marriage, crappy job assignments...... ive been snuff free since july of 96.

what was my incentive? possible mouth and gum cancer.........and seeing my son grow up.

it irritates me to no end when smokers sue tobacco companies because of their own stupidity. it's been federal law since the early 70's to have the warning on the pack. if you arent smart enuff to pay attention to it and heed it, you shouldnt get any compensation. if you started smoking after 1975, your claims should be thrown out as soon as they're filed.

why is it only in america that stupid, self destructive behaviors performed with full knowledge of personal injury is rewarded? isnt the law of natural selection made to cull the weak and ailing from the gene pool?

there is a reason why stupid hurts......and its not to make anyone rich or provide personal gain.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> i have to say i disagree with asking for or someone providing incentive to quit. it's not like the knowledge of how bad it is for ya is new. you made a conscious decision to try it and a conscious decision to continue. yeah, it's an addiction, but why does someone or something have to 'give' you incentive to stop doing something that is bad for ya? wouldnt 'dead' be an incentive enuff?
> 
> i'm not unsympathetic to anyone quitting snuff. i did copenhagen for 15yrs. it was a bear to quit. wasnt easy and had plenty of reason to fall off the wagon, but i didnt. failing/failed marriage, crappy job assignments...... ive been snuff free since july of 96.
> 
> ...



Because it's nice to know you have people behind you and supporting what you are doing.

when we quit our bad habit, just think of all the extra money we'll have to spend and we'll be more appt to spend it with company that showed a little incentive and cared. We are archers that are gunna be trying to quit a addition that has taken up most of our lifes.

Hey Rock Money, thanks for speaking your mind, but I didn't need it.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

Little rough ain't ya rock monkey??

People aren't stupid. They know smoking, dipping, chewing is unhealthy.
They also realize the end result could be a premature departure from this earth.

I think The Hood is just trying to rally the troops into doing something that can change their lives for the better, and throwing a little incentive in there to keep their minds occupied is a good thing as far as i'm concerned.

I for one appreciate his efforts.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

I still can't believe how easy it was to get these guys onboard

1 KOZMAN4907
2 shadowcat05
3 John 6
4 semobow, Being a quitter counts in this
5 Lonestar63
6 xibowhunter
7 Sandilands
8 cleankill
9 UCNYbowhunter
10 Kelly Johnson
11 mako shark
12 rdhunter
13 buckfever1969
14 ILLbucknut
15 JerseyGTI337
16 Drawenback
17 pierce652
18 Avalon
19 crutchracing
20 hockeymack17
21 r.connies
22 FoamHunter1974
23 JerseyGTI337
24 swampybuck
25 inmyelement 
26 dc1003 
27 Wirtbowhunter
28 Hood
29 Hoyt Thompson


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Yeah Rock Monkey you quit and so have I. Sitting there and say you are sympathetic and calling them stupid in the same dialog is about as hypocritical as it gets.

I know what I have to look forward too, This will not be the first time I have quit. The last time I quit I had incentive to quit and a reward set by my wife that I gladly accepted. Did I need the reward or Prize?...NO. She understood that it is hard to kick an ADDICTION and HABIT at the SAME TIME and felt it was a boost to help me along. It was done out of the kindness of her heart.

This is not an easy task at hand and requires some will power. 

Also there are many threads on here where the smokers have been called "names" or told that they would die and yadda, yadda, yadda. 

Do you think that it helps for someone to be condescending to another trying to make a change? Kick an addiction, eliminate a habit, and continue to do normal daily activities?

I understand you may have quit under bad circumstances but others may need a little encouragement to do so and everything you just said in your post was as demeaning as it gets.

Please if you cannot be supportive, excuse yourself.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Ok I am not a sponser but I will sweeten the pot!

Everyone that has quit smoking and has to continued to be smoke free for 75 Days from OCT 1ST. I will put there names in a hat and send them a copy of my InSpec Hoyt Tuning DVD.
This will make the final date Sunday December 14th. I will collect names via PM on the 15th and select one to be shipped that week.

I know it is not a lot and will not help everyone but it is a start.

Now go and quit archers....GO AND QUIT!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Heck a company could send me a sticker and I would be happy.But then again since we quit smoking buts maybe a few Butt out tools could be a prize.Yea the pun was intended.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Healthy Hunters*

We think it's a great idea :clap:

We make this offer to all of those on Hoods list in the beginning of this challenge. The names of everyone who have successfully completed this challenge through hunting season will be placed in a hat or random generator, one name will be drawn, to the winner goes their choice of an S.O.S stabilizer or C.T.A string suppressor.

We will take you for your word.....remember, your character follows you through life.


The best of luck to everyone.:thumbs_up


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

ParadigmArchery said:


> We think it's a great idea :clap:
> 
> We make this offer to all of those on Hoods list in the beginning of this challenge. The names of everyone who have successfully completed this challenge through hunting season will be placed in a hat or random generator, one name will be drawn, to the winner goes their choice of an S.O.S stabilizer or C.T.A string suppressor.
> 
> ...


WELL THANK YOU!!!!! This is some REAL INCENTIVE I will pass on to all the Quitters

and I know Bowhunters are good people with true character that we can trust. Beside I may call there wives:wink:



> We make this offer to all of those on Hoods list in the beginning of this challenge


That would be Oct 1st,,,Right? everyone in on that date.

Thanks again
hood


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> Ok I am not a sponser but I will sweeten the pot!
> 
> Everyone that has quit smoking and has to continued to be smoke free for 75 Days from OCT 1ST. I will put there names in a hat and send them a copy of my InSpec Hoyt Tuning DVD.
> This will make the final date Sunday December 14th. I will collect names via PM on the 15th and select one to be shipped that week.
> ...


Mr. Thompson, Thank you for getting this Incentive started!

Hood


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

The Hood said:


> WELL THANK YOU!!!!! This is some REAL INCENTIVE I will pass on to all the Quitters
> 
> and I know Bowhunters are good people with true character that we can trust. Beside I may call there wives:wink:
> 
> ...



Yes, anyone on the list on or before Oct 1st will be eligible for the drawing.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

I want to be the First Quitter besides Hood to say thank you for your generosity towards this Quitting smoking contest.SO..... Thank you Mr Thompson and Thank you Joe


----------



## Tinybaum (Sep 21, 2008)

If at all possible I would like to join the quitters pack!!

12 years chewing skoal, and redman (not at the same time)

I have tried to quit several times, even tried medicine. I think that having a group of guys that are trying to quit their habits will make it easier. Each time I have tried to quit I have had support from my wife, but that doesn't help when all my friends still chew. Peer Pressure sucks!! and I cave when hanging out with the guys.

Thanks for anyone that supports this effort, and thanks to all the sponsors if they are willing to throw in incentive!!


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Tinybaum said:


> If at all possible I would like to join the quitters pack!!
> 
> 12 years chewing skoal, and redman (not at the same time)
> 
> ...


You're in, but you need to go over to the hunting section and sign in on the smoking contest post so I can click and paste:wink:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

This is getting really big
000 Hood
00 Hoyt Thompson
1 KOZMAN4907
2 shadowcat05
3 John 6
4 semobow, Being a quitter counts in this
5 Lonestar63
6 xibowhunter
7 Sandilands
8 cleankill
9 UCNYbowhunter
10 Kelly Johnson
11 mako shark
12 rdhunter
13 buckfever1969
14 ILLbucknut
15 JerseyGTI337
16 Drawenback
17 pierce652
18 Avalon
19 crutchracing
20 hockeymack17
21 r.connies
22 FoamHunter1974
23 JerseyGTI337
24 swampybuck
25 inmyelement 
26 dc1003 
27 Wirtbowhunter
28 ally cat 
29 markly99
30 Whack & Stack
31 jmattp2005
32 Fishawk 
33 bow duke ny 
34 PSEloyal
35 SANDBAGGER


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

WOW!!! first time i read this thread.
@ theHood: :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up my absolutly respect 4 this initation

@paradigm: :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up also respect 4 your support

I hope i will be also so strong to stop smoking


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I know what you all are going through and wish you all the luck. 

Started chewing copenhagen at the age of 12 and quit it going on 5 yrs ago know after 14 years. It is hard especially when your friends around you still do it. All I can say is it takes alot of will and determination to get it done. It was the best thing I could've done for myself. For me the first 6 months were the hardest.

What was my incentive- Wanting to have kids and being able to watch them grow up.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

we've gone pass 40 and still looking for more INCENTIVE from all you AT sponsors and Manufacturers

000 Hood
00 Hoyt Thompson
1 KOZMAN4907
2 shadowcat05
3 John 6
4 semobow, Being a quitter counts in this
5 Lonestar63
6 xibowhunter
7 Sandilands
8 cleankill
9 UCNYbowhunter
10 Kelly Johnson
11 mako shark
12 rdhunter
13 buckfever1969
14 ILLbucknut
15 JerseyGTI337
16 Drawenback
17 pierce652
18 Avalon
19 crutchracing
20 hockeymack17
21 r.connies
22 FoamHunter1974
23 JerseyGTI337
24 swampybuck
25 inmyelement 
26 dc1003 
27 Wirtbowhunter
28 ally cat 
29 markly99
30 Whack & Stack
31 jmattp2005
32 Fishawk 
33 bow duke ny 
34 PSEloyal
35 SANDBAGGER 
36 Tinybaum
37 shrpshtr
38 kennie
39 slow1000rider03
40 mjbmxz
41 HATEoftheNORTH


----------



## CactusJuice (Mar 15, 2008)

Darn, I wish I hadn't quit 4 months ago. 26 years of smoking. My "Happy Pills" worked great (Chantix). Good luck to all of you who make it. It just takes the will to really want to and you will succeed with some help and support.

Here in Iowa the last few years have made it easy to quit. The price hikes and the outlawing of smoking has gotten terrible. You basically can't smoke anywhere but in your own home anymore. I don't know why they just don't make it illegal if it's so bad for you and you can't do it anywhere?


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

THX Cactus

I´m still eating pounds of nuts ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## NARLEYHORNS (Jul 7, 2007)

*3 pks a day .....$$$$$$$*

The wife and I smoke. We really smoke. Each Bi-Weekly run to the smoke shop costs us $210.00, 4 cartons of Marlboro Light 100's, 2 cartons of Marlboro lights. It flippin crazy. That's $420 a month in smoke. Over $5000 per year. We both have high stress jobs. But that is not no excuse. Were hooked. If I had a wish it would to be the ability to walk off from them.ukey:


----------



## trapper dan (Sep 10, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> i have to say i disagree with asking for or someone providing incentive to quit. it's not like the knowledge of how bad it is for ya is new. you made a conscious decision to try it and a conscious decision to continue. yeah, it's an addiction, but why does someone or something have to 'give' you incentive to stop doing something that is bad for ya? wouldnt 'dead' be an incentive enuff?
> 
> i'm not unsympathetic to anyone quitting snuff. i did copenhagen for 15yrs. it was a bear to quit. wasnt easy and had plenty of reason to fall off the wagon, but i didnt. failing/failed marriage, crappy job assignments...... ive been snuff free since july of 96.
> 
> ...


Every one is entitled to there own opinions but I'm not so sure they should show there INTELLIGENCE, I noticed you liked the word STUPID. Go ahead and beat some body up for trying to better them self's.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

When things become free there is always some fudging or sandbagging going on. Hard to be awenest when on drugs. Said in the way of being addicted to. Good luck to all. Had to watch mom and dad die because of cigs. I did chew from about 17 to 20 years old and not long but still get the urge to have a chew once in a while but think of those I LOVE and those I LOVED. So think of those you LOVE cigs you share with all.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i have to say i disagree with asking for or someone providing incentive to quit. it's not like the knowledge of how bad it is for ya is new. you made a conscious decision to try it and a conscious decision to continue. yeah, it's an addiction, but why does someone or something have to 'give' you incentive to stop doing something that is bad for ya? wouldnt 'dead' be an incentive enuff?
> 
> i'm not unsympathetic to anyone quitting snuff. i did copenhagen for 15yrs. it was a bear to quit. wasnt easy and had plenty of reason to fall off the wagon, but i didnt. failing/failed marriage, crappy job assignments...... ive been snuff free since july of 96.
> 
> ...


 You're my hero.

Have you ever dislocated your shoulder patting yourself on the back? You really have brilliant social skills................

BTW, if I want or need a ration of your chit I'll squeeze you....................


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

Let' see, It's been already 7 days since my last cig. and I'm a LITTLE ON EDGE!!!!!!!!!!! 

so what Kstigall said!!!!!!:bartstush: :bartstush: :moon: :moon: :elf_moon: :elf_moon:



:focus:


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have heard of some kid who fills ash trays with gun powder. It may not stop smokers but it makes it hard to get the cigs out of the packs for a few days.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

jim p said:


> I have heard of some kid who fills ash trays with gun powder. It may not stop smokers but it makes it hard to get the cigs out of the packs for a few days.


I blow my hand up that way 3 years ago July 3, Yep, My brother in law filled a little ash tray up with powder in his garage and I walked in and put my cig right in it, 3rd degree burns in a split second, yep,,didn't use that hand for a month.............

*HEY, Forget about the Money*, This ain't about him,,It's about us AT's that want to quit tobaco and looking for a little incentive from are sponsor heer at AT.

You guys reading this, don't tell no one this,just bewteen me & you/ But we just pick up ArcheryTalk.com as a major sponsor and there's putting up some big incentive for us to set our goals on.....

Now we need some more AT sponsors to throw down sum incentives that will be talked about heer a lot!! I just clicked in here to cut & paste ParadigmArchery offer and I'll be pimping his stuff through out this contest. That what you manurfactuers get back, A pimpin'Hood:wink: and I been known to To Be a Good Pimper...hehe

So I'm looking for some incentive and I'm giving you incentive to help...We're at 50 ArcheryTalk Quitters right now and the contest starts Oct 1. and ends Dec. 25, 2008

Thanks
hood


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

The Quitters list just keeps growing,.

0 The Hood
1 KOZMAN4907
2 shadowcat05
3 John 6
4 semobow, Being a quitter counts in this
5 Lonestar63
6 xibowhunter
7 Sandilands
8 cleankill
9 UCNYbowhunter
10 Kelly Johnson
11 mako shark
12 rdhunter
13 buckfever1969
14 ILLbucknut
15 JerseyGTI337
16 Drawenback
17 pierce652
18 Avalon
19 crutchracing
20 hockeymack17
21 r.connies
22 FoamHunter1974
23 JerseyGTI337
24 swampybuck
25 inmyelement 
26 dc1003 
27 Wirtbowhunter
28 ally cat 
29 markly99
30 Whack & Stack
31 jmattp2005
32 Fishawk 
33 bow duke ny 
34 PSEloyal
35 SANDBAGGER 
36 Tinybaum
37 shrpshtr
38 kennie
39 slow1000rider03
40 mjbmxz
41 HATEoftheNORTH 
42 hoyt3 
43 acdraindrps 
44 hivoltg
45 MNHOYT
46 C.Y.
47 Venom PSE
48 Hoyt Thompson
49 Puggy
50 tjandy
51 axp117crow
52..IowaSwitchback
53 PONDER 

I bet we could hit a 100 with some more incentive:wink:

Thanks
hood


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I PMed Da Hood, good luck all of you.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

How did I go from "00" on the list to 48?

man just when I reach the top I hit the glass ceiling:wink:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> How did I go from "00" on the list to 48?
> 
> man just when I reach the top I hit the glass ceiling:wink:


what's your lucky number Thompson? I'll fix it for you.

We're up over 60 quitters this morning, all due to a ArcheryTalk.com big sponsorship, you see a little incentive helped AT'er decide to give it a try.

we could use some more incentive, it wouldn't hurt you and it would help lots of AT's make that life changing decession.

Thanks Hood


----------



## Skink (Feb 24, 2008)

*A little advice/ food for thought....*

To everyone that has put in for this drive for success.......amazing.
To everyone on that list that can and will make it through this season.....well done.

Just remember this, imagine that monster buck walking in and you cant hold back that nasty cough that years of smoking got you.....he hears, and gone......Wouldn't that suck.


You can do'er fellas.....


----------

